# Experimented With a New Rub (Cheap)



## j4165y (Jun 10, 2012)

Make sure you pull back the membrane and coat both sides..I spinkle tony chachere cajun seasoning about (1 Dollar per can at dollar store )12" above the meat not too heavy just enough to lightly coat the meat. Yes it will be too salty if you go heavy.. Let it sit for 45 minutes. Then heavily pack with brown sugar and let sit over night in the fridge in foil. Then put in smoker at 200* with pecan or apple wood till it hits 175* internal (About 3.5 hours). My wife and friends swear this is the best I have ever cooked. I have been doing this for 7 yrs now as a hobby and passion. We have been to several BBQ festivals and restraunts. Save your money boys on RUBs that are a waste of money. 8 to 12 spices can cost a lot to combine... Please just try this and you will not be sorry. I use to buy into buying tons of spices to make dry rubs.. what a waste of money. I have made dry rubs for several years.. This simple dry rub will make you feel stupid for buying in to all those guys claiming you need 8+ spices to make a good dry rub. If you truly read tony chachere cajun seasoning its basically the same stuff you buy anyway.. Like I said 12" above meat lightly coat let sit for 45 min and heavy brown sugar over night in foil.. Awesome


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2012)

I have tryed Tony C's Seasoning and thought it was Extremely Salty, have read over 30% by Weight Salt. This makes sense since Spices cost Money...  Salt Don't! Granted going to the Grocery store to buy those small bottles of McCormicks Spices is not Cheap, you pay for the Name Brand, Advertizing and the Bottle. If there is a Farmers Market or if you go on-line you will find that for about $25 worth of Bulk Garlic Pwd, Onion Pwd, Paprika, Black Pepper, Chili Pwd, a small Cayenne and Oregano shipped in plastic Bags plus some Salt...You will get close to the flavor and many times the amount for 5X the price of that $5 container of Tony's...Besides you don't know how long that Tony's was sitting in the Warehouse and on the Store shelves, Spices only stay at peak flavor for about 3 months, the stuff on-line is usually Guaranteed Fresh. I have used these guys and am very satisfied... Of course this is just one guys opinion...JJ

http://www.myspicesage.com/    These guys have Free Shipping and a 4oz container averages $4.50

http://www.americanspice.com/


----------



## badbob (Jun 10, 2012)

I got this recipe from Tony Chachere's cookbook for his season salt.

26oz free flowing salt

1 1/2 oz ground black pepper

2 oz ground red pepper

1 oz garlic powder

1 oz MSG (Accent)

1 oz chili powder

Been making it for years but for the last few batches I've been weaning myself off of the salt so I'm down to 9 oz per batch and it still tastes good.....and keeps the wife off my case!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2012)

BadBob said:


> I got this recipe from Tony Chachere's cookbook for his season salt.
> 
> 26oz free flowing salt
> 
> ...


 I saw this on-line as a Clone but Tony's web site says their rubs are MSG free. I like MSG, it enhances flavor and no one in my family has issues with it. Reality is very few people do have a reaction to MSG there was just so much bad publicity in the 70's that people are afraid to try it...A couple of years ago there was a cool episode of Food Detectives on Foodnetwork. They served two large groups of people Chinese food telling them it may or may not contained MSG. Out af about 30 people in each group Zero people in the group that actually ate MSG complained of issues but there were about 6 or so people in the Non-MSG group that said they had Headaches or were Dizzy...JJ


----------



## j4165y (Jun 22, 2012)

I have now cooked with this rub 3 times.. It works awesome. NO Sauce needed. Remeber Lightly spinkle .. NOT heavy.. But go heavy on the brown sugar overnight..


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think this is a viable option for a go to rub but would be hesitant to say that everyone should stop experimenting.  That would break the spirit of what this forum is all about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 22, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I saw this on-line as a Clone but Tony's web site says their rubs are MSG free. I like MSG, it enhances flavor and no one in my family has issues with it. Reality is very few people do have a reaction to MSG there was just so much bad publicity in the 70's that people are afraid to try it...A couple of years ago there was a cool episode of Food Detectives on Foodnetwork. They served two large groups of people Chinese food telling them it may or may not contained MSG. Out af about 30 people in each group Zero people in the group that actually ate MSG complained of issues but there were about 6 or so people in the Non-MSG group that said they had Headaches or were Dizzy...JJ


Thank you for bringing up the MSG fraud, so many foods have naturally occuring MSG that if the MSG allergy were real, everyone would be ill. This is a good article about it.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2005/jul/10/foodanddrink.features3


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2012)

j4165y, Use what works for you...But I'll bet you dollars to donuts that if you are buying ANY spices or blends at the Dollar Store that stuff is so old that the flavor is no where near that of Quality Fresh Spices or even McCormicks for that matter. Besides I use a seperate and different Rub for Pork, Beef , Chix and Seafood. Everybodies ability to taste subtle flavors is different. My family can tell if I change a single ingredient in a recipe and I catch a lot of crap for playing with what they like...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Jun 22, 2012)

glad you found the one you like. here is the problem i have with store bought rubs, tomorrow they could be off the shelf or have a change to there flavor. with my own spices, i can control what i make and i know it's all good stuff.

then the matter of cost. that seamed important to you. now i buy mine in bulk from spice barn and it's was an expensive cost up front but still cheaper than super market stuff. i have made dozens of rubs and still have enough to make dozens more. i will cook 2 to 9 racks of baby back at a time and I mix up as much as i need.

i use the spices for all my cooking so it servers more than just rub base. the cost is worth it to me because a rack of ribs is 20 bucks a rack in a Restaurant. i beat that cost by a lot.

if your $1 rub taste good go for it but you need to slow your roll by implying that people are stupid for making there own and i don;t think you will find a large amount of people lining up behind you. so enjoy your find and to each there own.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 22, 2012)

BadBob said:


> I got this recipe from Tony Chachere's cookbook for his season salt.
> 
> 26oz free flowing salt
> 
> ...


If that is the real recipe then it is 80% salt. I love Tony C's but I think I'm going to go throw it away and find something that is a little healthier.


----------

